# Looking to buy a new (to me) machine



## talal (Dec 15, 2018)

Hi everyone

I have posted elsewhere that I have been having issues with my barista express, hopefully I can get that fixed.

In tue meantime I am thinking about changing machine anyway, I have thought about buying a rancilio Silvia for a while and would be ok buying a used one as the reviews suggest that they are pretty tough wearing.

IV seen reviews and some suggest that I'd be better with the barista express rather than the Silvia but thought I'd ask here to see what people's thoughts are...

I make 2 flat whites every day currently, so not massive amounts, and I have gotten pretty consistent with the barista express...

The thing worrying me is people say it's hard to get a consistent shot from the Silvia without the pid.. which the barista express has...

Would the rancilio feel like an upgrade? I'd also need a grinder if anyone has any tips for that?

Budget is around £300 for a used machine and £200 for grinder.. the barista express would be less than that brand new...


----------



## blicero (Nov 1, 2016)

I've not used a Barista Express but I can't see how the Silvia would feel like an upgrade (other than in terms of durability). You can however get them for quite cheap on eBay.


----------



## talal (Dec 15, 2018)

Thanks, IV never used a Silvia but just assumed it was a better machine than the sage...

I guess you are suggesting that the Silvia wouldn't actually produce better coffee than the sage, even if I used a rancilio rocky grinder?


----------



## blicero (Nov 1, 2016)

Yeah I'm not sure the Silvia would produce better coffee than the Sage, but you may be better off with an espresso machine and a separate decent grinder. Generally your money is better spent on upgrading your grinder over your espresso machine. Having a separate machine and grinder means you can upgrade them individually in the future if you want. You could probably get a Silvia and a decent grinder for your budget, and overall that may be better than the Sage.


----------



## talal (Dec 15, 2018)

Cheers, think I may wait to see if I can get the barista express fixed first then see if I need a new set up... Is the rancilio rocky better than a sage grinder pro?


----------



## talal (Dec 15, 2018)

does anyone have a recommendation for a grinder to pair with the silvia?

Im looking for something in the £200 range for used but could stretch for £300 new if it was worth it fir a better grinder, it has to fit under a kitchen cabinet though..


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

talal said:


> does anyone have a recommendation for a grinder to pair with the silvia?
> 
> Im looking for something in the £200 range for used but could stretch for £300 new if it was worth it fir a better grinder, it has to fit under a kitchen cabinet though..


Mignon works well in a tight space foe that sort of money.


----------



## talal (Dec 15, 2018)

thanks Ash - ill keep my eyes peeled for one... any reputable places to buy from new and or somewhere i can find used fairly reliably?

I was thinking about a rancilio rocky, would the mignon be a better solution? any others that i should look on ebay for?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

talal said:


> thanks Ash - ill keep my eyes peeled for one... any reputable places to buy from new and or somewhere i can find used fairly reliably?
> 
> I was thinking about a rancilio rocky, would the mignon be a better solution? any others that i should look on ebay for?


The mignon is stepless so easier to adjust the grind to perfection without having to adjust dose/tamping pressure if you find yourself between steps. I've found the burrs to be good also.

Bella barrista stock them if buying new & have a transferable warranty. They even have the basic manual model if your budget is a bit tight.


----------



## talal (Dec 15, 2018)

been using my silvia for a few months now and looking for ways to improve the shots that i am pulling - so looking for tips..

I am currently using a silvia with water thats been through a softener, have it paired with a Mazzer major.

I bought a bottomless portafilter to see how the shots i was pulling were distributed, most work out pretty good but i have noticed that recently i am getting 1 or 2 very fine streams shooting out the to the side of the cup, maybe a wonky hole or something?

I have been dosing 17g into the oem basket and i think the grounds touch the shower screen so not sure if i am over dosing? Whats the normal weight the oem double basket takes?

So i am wondering is it time to upgrade the basket? I have heard a lot about the VST baskets, is it worth the £25 and will i notice any difference? Which ones should i be buying? I was thinking 20g basket but i have no idea if that will fit in my portafilter?

I have already replaced the o ring and shower screen after i bought the machine, is there anything else i should be getting to help improve the shot further? (its not bad just not exactly how i want it)


----------

